# Truncated backup of Series 1 with winmfs is HUGE



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

I am trying to make a truncated backup with winmfs of an unlocked series 1 svr-2000 drive...However i think it keeps trying to copy the media partitions as well..it's over 9gb the first try and then it filled the drive I was saving it to...

Shouldn't this backup be like 200mb?

I used winmfs beta 9.3f

I did the File->Backup->Tivodrive (Truncated) and it resulted in a 8.98 GB (9,644,147,277 bytes)file and then filled the drive...the 2nd time it was at 19gb and I aborted it. 


anyone have any idea why it's trying to backup the entire drive?


----------



## wamanning (Feb 17, 2004)

i, too, am having this problem.

just did backups of 3 tivo directv-tivo units. 2 samsungs (series2), and one sony (series1) using beta9.3f.

the samsung backups were easy with the tbk files being a bit over 200MB each.

but the sony backup is ~24GB!!! yes, the truncated backup file is 24,000MB. it doesnt appear there's much truncation happening, if at all.

i've done a bit of searching on this forum and googling the interwebs and have yet to find any information as to why winMFS would cause this to happen *only* with the sony series1 directv-tivo unit.

if anyone has any information to share that will help me understand if this massive truncated backup is good, of there's some way to correct the problem so that i can actually create a truncated backup, that would be great!

thx in advance,
walter


----------



## wamanning (Feb 17, 2004)

Mfsinfo (Drive 2)

Boot Page (Byte Swapped)
Boot Page: root=/dev/hda7 
Active Boot Partition: 6 Active Root Partition: 7
Backup Boot Partition: 3 Backup Root Partition: 4

MFS Super Header
state=0 magic=abbafeed
devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13 /dev/hda14 /dev/hda15
zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=267365376

Zone Maps
Z0:	type=0
map_start=1121 map_size=1 backup_map_start=1048574
next_map_start=525410 next_map_size=9 next_backup_map_start=1048565
zone_first=1122 zone_last=525409 zone_size=524288 min(chunk)=524288
free=524288 checksum=397dd084 logstamp=42324722 num_bitmap=1
Z1:	type=2
map_start=525410 map_size=9 backup_map_start=1048565
next_map_start=525419 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=1048531
zone_first=1048576 zone_last=24401919 zone_size=23353344 min(chunk)=2048
free=1030144 checksum=a35be489 logstamp=42399003 num_bitmap=15
Z2:	type=1
map_start=525419 map_size=34 backup_map_start=1048531
next_map_start=24401920 next_map_size=1 next_backup_map_start=25450495
zone_first=525453 zone_last=1048524 zone_size=523072 min(chunk)=8
free=347248 checksum=ce56f03a logstamp=42407224 num_bitmap=17
Z3:	type=0
map_start=24401920 map_size=1 backup_map_start=25450495
next_map_start=24926209 next_map_size=9 next_backup_map_start=25450486
zone_first=24401921 zone_last=24926208 zone_size=524288 min(chunk)=524288
free=524288 checksum=abd7c0da logstamp=42324722 num_bitmap=1
Z4:	type=2
map_start=24926209 map_size=9 backup_map_start=25450486
next_map_start=24926218 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=25450452
zone_first=25450496 zone_last=57698303 zone_size=32247808 min(chunk)=2048
free=1323008 checksum=1baf9098 logstamp=42399050 num_bitmap=15
Z5:	type=1
map_start=24926218 map_size=34 backup_map_start=25450452
next_map_start=57698305 next_map_size=17 next_backup_map_start=57699310
zone_first=24926252 zone_last=25450451 zone_size=524200 min(chunk)=8
free=501152 checksum=343053a logstamp=42406890 num_bitmap=17
Z6:	type=2
map_start=57698305 map_size=17 backup_map_start=57699310
next_map_start=0 next_map_size=0 next_backup_map_start=3735928559
zone_first=57699328 zone_last=267365375 zone_size=209666048 min(chunk)=8192
free=3522560 checksum=aa1ec0fc logstamp=42394152 num_bitmap=16

Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 128.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 2.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 128.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 127.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 128.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 512.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 11.1G)
12 MFS Second MFS application region [email protected] ( 512.0M)
13 MFS Second MFS media region [email protected] ( 15.4G)
14 MFS New MFS Application [email protected] ( 512.0K)
15 MFS New MFS Media [email protected] ( 100.0G)
16 Apple_Free Extra [email protected] ( 3.5M)

Total SA SD Hours: 141	Total DTV SD Hours: 123 2 % Free
Software: 3.5d-01-1-011	Tivo Model: not set in MFS


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

nothing yet, huh? It's a pain in the but because i think the drive i copied to is bad as well (extra 80gb drive I had laying around) because after install the unit won't complete it's call in/update cycle. It crashes/reboots at ~70% completion of the program/index info...and then when it reboots the svr-2000 tells me it needs to make a service call. I have tried the zip/are code 00000 and 000 trick, powered off etc...Time to put the original drive back in and buy a 160gb...
It sucks because I don't want to have to instantcake a drive when I have a drive to image off of. 
I am going to try a seagate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148212
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160215A 160GB 7200 RPM 2MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 3.5" 
This is very annoying....14gb image


----------

